# 2011 Ariens 921 Deluxe 28, RF Screws



## jeff14 (Jan 6, 2015)

I used the snow blower the other night and everything worked fine, today i found three screws (with washers) on them in the yard, I assume it's from the Snowblower. All three screws look the same and it has RF listed on them. It has a sharp point at the end of the Screw. It doesn't look like there's any screws missing on the snow blower from what I can tell, so I'm not sure exactly where it could've came from.

I couldn't find it listed on here, they're flat at the end and one with a sharp point with stand out.
Ariens 921022 Parts List and Diagram - (035000) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sounds like someone tossed sheet metal screws in your yard.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you post a pic of the screws I'm sure someone here will know if they came from your machine or not. "Screws" sound like shrouding fasteners to me. Most everything on a blower is a bolt, with hex heads, even the little ones. If you can't figure out how to post pics quickly you can email them to me and I'll post them up. Check your PM's.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dd you buy anything recently that was shipped on a crate ?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Look under the dash. There are (3) screws #28 as shown in the Handlebars And Controls illustration. Being they are marked RF, it "might" have something to do with wiring. This is a COMPLETE stab in the dark on my part.


----------



## jeff14 (Jan 6, 2015)

jtclays said:


> If you post a pic of the screws I'm sure someone here will know if they came from your machine or not. "Screws" sound like shrouding fasteners to me. Most everything on a blower is a bolt, with hex heads, even the little ones. If you can't figure out how to post pics quickly you can email them to me and I'll post them up. Check your PM's.


It showed some that looked similar (minus the RF and the Sharp end) part listed as screws, so that's why I said screws instead of bolts. 

Here are the pictures.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

they almost look like metal roofing screws with the rubber washers underneath. what size are they? anyone working on a roof round there lately??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The looks kind of like MTD belly pan screws to me.


----------



## jeff14 (Jan 6, 2015)

fixer5000 said:


> they almost look like metal roofing screws with the rubber washers underneath. what size are they? anyone working on a roof round there lately??


1/2 Width
1 1/2 Length

A traditional asphalt roof was put on in August, but it wasn't in the area where these screws were found.

The only one that might be close to these could be #28 as liftoff1967 said, but I don't know if they are similar or not, besides the RF being on them. 
There's no picture of them on the site, and google there are different types of them.

I didn't see anything missing where the #28 "Screw, Tapping, Hex Head Boss #10 x .50" are suppose to go, and nothing appears to be lose.

There are two small screws holding in Shift Bezel, which to me, that appears to the #28 screw, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

jeff14 said:


> There are two small screws holding in Shift Bezel, which to me, that appears to the #28 screw, but I can't say for sure.


You and I are on the same page, but not to sure that will solve your mystery. Damm, Shaggy and Scooby are no where to be found!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think that there are any screws under the dash that have rubber gasket washers.


----------



## jeff14 (Jan 6, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> You and I are on the same page, but not to sure that will solve your mystery. Damm, Shaggy and Scooby are no where to be found!



A couple of them on Google had one's that looked similar (with the point) at the end when I searched for #28 "Screw, Tapping, Hex Head Boss #10 x .50" Then other one's did not have the point at the end.

Based on how the digram is for the shift bezel, the three i found can't really be #28. It appears to be a much smaller screw, which I see two smaller screws for example right underneath the Shift Bezel.

With the exception of the end of the screw (sharp end on these three) it looks similar to the other bolts/screws on snow blower, but they are all flat at the end. Some have different types of heads.

I just can't find any screw/bolt in the diagrams/replacement parts which has a point at the end of the screw or bolt. Unless it's one of the few which doesn't have a picture.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

And the mystery theater continues here on the snowblower forms. STAY TUNED FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

They look to be roofing screws and nothing from your ariens snowblower to me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

RF is short for roofing right. I still think they got tossed into your yard.


----------



## jeff14 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

so has this episode of mystery theater been solved now.


----------

